# This place is dead



## pitbull (Jan 12, 2015)

Wake up forum...
A couple more days when deer season over over the southern zone starts hog season for most ppl..


----------



## Coon Dog (Jan 12, 2015)

It is dead me and two of my buddy's got 5 hogs in two days of hunting so far good luck all


----------



## Trapnfish (Jan 13, 2015)

I know I haven't seen much posting at all lately


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 14, 2015)

A lot of us quit posting pics cause of all the CensoredCensored a few yrs ago


----------



## willy57 (Feb 8, 2015)

I have hogs in sw Georgia if you have hogs also us meet hopefully become hog hunting friends name Bill Wilson call me 850-445-9818 thanks I have dogs good ones.


----------

